# Need input on dining table with breadboard ends - Thanks !



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

My new daughter in law would like a "farm style" dining table constructed out of Red or White oak. She has requested "breadboard" style ends on this table. I am looking for information as to how to prevent any problems with this construction. She is wanting a thick top table ( 5/4 lumber ) As I have never installed this type of construction - PLEASE fill me in as to what and NOT to do - Thanks for your input !!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I've only done breadboard ends once, and it was on thinner stock (3/4) and stable material (QSWO), so there are probably less potential problems when I did it. What I kept in mind :
- Only glue the center tenon, around the plug/dowel, in place
- Elongate the holes on the outer tenons to allow for movement
- When I did it, I drilled the breadboard end, put it on the tenons and clamped lightly to close it up, and marked the tenons where the holes were. Then I offset the marks barely, as in less than 1/32", so that, when the dowels were installed, it pulled the breadboard end tight to the chest lid, but not so tight that it couldn't move seasonally.
- Be mindful of the climate you're building/delivering in, and how it will change. If you're building in the most humid part of summer, you need to expect the panel to shrink in the winter, and vice versa. If the most humid part of the year, you'll probably want to assume that the panel (assuming it's acclimated) is at it's widest.

Disclaimer : This is the experience/opinion of 1 probably under-informed woodworker who's done it once.


----------

